# Parade of Rescues at Nationals...



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

The rescue parade was again a happy, teary
event at the National yesterday. We had seven rescues
in the parade, and their biographies were read
beautifully by our new president, Jane Hohne.

The official photographer for the show took
some photos which are at

http://shermanarts.com/Photo/Show/ShowMain.htm

Click on the drop down box under the Havanese
Specialty, and pick Saturday, then click on the Rescue
Parade. The first 5 photos are from the previous
non-rescue parade.

6-14 are Harley with the younger members of his
family

15-21 are Sophie with her parents, the
Pettyjohns, who are also volunteers

22-30 are Roman with Pat Potter

31-34 are Samantha with Sharon Martin

35-39 are Callie with Karen Grant

40-50 are Frannie with Pat Potter

51-54 are Isabella (Snicklefritz) with Lu
Wyland. The minute Isabella stepped into the ring she
stopped dead, so Lu gave her a ride around the ring.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Thank you Havanese Forum from Lu Wyland of HRI*

I thought the forum quilt was WONDERFUL and so did everyone who saw it. I loved the sayings that were embroidered into the sashing. Very clever and what was said was so very true. It also made someone look even harder to see what else was there.

The blocks were all quite wonderful. It was fun to hear the various people come up and have their own favorites.

I was thrilled to get to meet the various people who'd made the squares. Such fun! Beverly Ashley in particular is someone I've exchanged emails with at times and I was so happy to get to meet her in person.

Overall, I left very enthused and already thinking about my season blocks I'll be making for the forum quilt. (I already know one of the blocks I'll be doing for the Antics quilt and will probably make my second antics block something with Cali and Mira in it.)

You did a fantastic job on the sleeve, Julie, particularly when I think that you hadn't seen that done before. Really nice job. It held up beautifully.

We're very careful with the quilts. We carefully thread the bar that supports them through the sleeve. Someone supports the quilt so there's no strain on the stitches as we put the bar through the pocket. We also have the quilt off the ground, if it's long enough to touch, as we raise the quilt stand. We take them down at night and bring them back to the room. We keep tables in front of them so that people don't touch them and dogs aren't able to get to them to lift their leg or puppies like Isabella can't get there to grab a corner and pull!

Many folks come to admire the quilts and watch to see what will come year after year. It might be worth it on the forum to put out a call again for people to participate. Maybe somebody who saw the quilts in person will be willing to try. Some folks think you have to know how to quilt to participate. When we remind them that the blocks are sewn and a quilter does the quilting, they start to believe they can participate.

Susan Anthony (the winner of the Forum Quilt) is one of HRI's volunteers and foster homes. She will treasure the quilt, I can assure you of that!
lu


----------

